# Joint Hypermobility Syndrome



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

My best friend has this, along with fibromyalgia.

I'll have to ask her what she does. I know she hasn't ridden in a while due to injuries (related to her condition) and illness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

